# Where to buy Canidae & Class Action Lawsuit ?s



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Since Canidae is a specialty food, you have to get at a feed store or online (shipping is pricey though)...petsmart and petco do not carry the food =(


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Did you check out the Canidae website / store locator ???
http://www.canidae.com/company/storelocator.html


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

BTW, here is the link to get in on the class action... http://www.mflegal.com/petfoodlawsuit
Click on:
If you are a pet owner and wish to be considered for participation in this lawsuit, click here.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Do you have feed stores aka tack shops nearby? Either there or the specialty pet stores are where I find the food I am feeding. I am just moving my dogs over to Taste of the Wild. I loved Merricks, but I don't think it had enough protein and Danny's breath was horrible on it. It always smelled like he had an empty stomach.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

check their store locater on the Canidae site. I just bought my last bag at a feed store (45 miles from my house, closest we can get it) the owner said it is their last bag. Canidae won't sell to them anymore since they don't buy a truckload at a time. Before I found that store I bought it online at www.petfooddirect.com they have good prices & decent shipping, plus-give them your email & you will get constant discount coupons & sale ads sent to you.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I get it at a small independent Pet store. I'm lucky they actually carry it. The last time I was in the store I had a chat with the owner. It sounds like Canidae's customer service is a bit of a nightmare. Apparently they don't always deliver when they say they're going to and it's tough to get a straight answer from anyone about when they actually will deliver when a shipment is late.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Are there Canine Commissaries up there ??? There are several here in the DFW area that carry it.


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

We have Country Max (a feed store) here in New York State that sells it, also the Petsmart store in a mid sized city about 40 minutes from us sells it in store, it is the same price as the Country Max.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

T&T said:


> Did you check out the Canidae website / store locator ???
> [URL="http://www.canidae.com/company/storelocator.html"]http://www.canidae.com/company/storelocator.html[/URL]


Thanks for that link! I"m checking that now. Surely there is somewhere in Tulsa that sells it.



Nicci831 said:


> BTW, here is the link to get in on the class action... http://www.mflegal.com/petfoodlawsuit
> Click on:
> If you are a pet owner and wish to be considered for participation in this lawsuit, click here.


Also on that mflegal site is the full complaint, but it's 90 pages long!

Tiffany


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

TiffanyK said:


> Thanks for that link! I"m checking that now. Surely there is somewhere in Tulsa that sells it.
> 
> 
> 
> There also looks like there's a bunch of places in OK City from the looks of the Canidae map.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

HA!!! So glad that I asked on here. Thanks everyone! I just found a place even closer than Tulsa via the store locator link! :doh: I never even thought to check the CANIDAE website :doh: Lots of places in Tulsa too.


Tiffany


----------



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

I get mine at the local health food store. It is less expensive than the speciality pet stores.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Next question on the lawsuit....Is anyone clear on the suit. Are they alleging that those companies are still falsely advertising the ingredients? Or that they did in the past? I'm switching anyway, but I can't help wonder if those companies are still putting all that garbage in the foods...allegedly that is.


Tiffany


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

I would call the store that sells Canidae and make sure they have the kind you want. The store that sells Canidae here only sells the regular food and the senior food.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Rosco's Mom said:


> I would call the store that sells Canidae and make sure they have the kind you want. The store that sells Canidae here only sells the regular food and the senior food.


 
Good idea. I can't imagine the "dealer" in Eufala is that big, so they may well only have a small selection.


Tiffany


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I order Canidae from http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/

They send email discount codes all the time and it actually ends up cheaper for me to have it shipped than buying it from my local Agway (feed store).


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

:wavey:MilesName & Phone Address 0 *Southern Agriculture Inc.*
918 299-1981
2914 E 91st St
Tulsa, OK 74137 
map and directions 0 *Animal Health Supply*
918 836-3959
6939 E 15th St
Tulsa, OK 74112 
map and directions 0 *Southern Agriculture Inc.*
918 663-6770
3146 S. Mingo Rd.
Tulsa, OK 74146 
map and directions 0 *Southern Agriculture Inc.*
918 747-6872
2616 S. Harvard Ave,
Tulsa, OK 74114 
map and directions 0 *Southern Agriculture Inc.*
918 488-1993
6501 E. 71st St.
Tulsa, OK 74133 
map and directions 0 *Aurora Kennels*
918 250-3911
9721 E. 61st St
Tulsa, OK 74133 
map and directions 

After doing litterally months of research, I decided on Canidae.. I am so happy we did.. I called all the pet stores in my town... :uhoh:... and was very pleased to find out that 3 of the smaller ones not only carried it, but had it at a better price than on line... and no shipping! And I can check the expiration date there in the store.. Good Luck!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Some times I buy if offline and other times when Dh is in Ca, he goes to the feed and seed store there and its cheaper then here..... He pays 29.99 a 40 pound bag...he brings home 14 bags at a time.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

We're also switching Rusty as soon as he runs out of the Purina in his container. I, too, have been brainwashed to trust in Canidae by this forum ;P


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

We tried feeding Rosco Canidae but he didn't like it!


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> I order Canidae from http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/
> 
> They send email discount codes all the time and it actually ends up cheaper for me to have it shipped than buying it from my local Agway (feed store).


I just went out and bought Canidae, it was $27.99 but if I went through petfooddirect, it would have costed me $25.00 to ship it :no: I just mixed it up with their old Nutro food, hoping it works out for them :crossfing


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

Sorry I'm coming in so late on this one!

Sophie eats Canidae and I buy it at Southern Agriculture in Tulsa. There are several locations, but the one at 71st and Sheridan is the biggest and best. It's a big ol' outing for Sophie when we go - the place is huge and has just about everything you could possibly need, including three aisles of woobies. AND its just a couple of miles from the 71st Street Restaurant Row and Woodland Hills Mall, so you could eat and shop for yourself, too!

Animal Health Supply here also sells Canidae as well as some other great foods.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Hope it works for you !
Canidae does appear on the *WHOLE DOG JOURNAL *2008 approved dry dog foods list which I tend to trust. We rotate throughout the year (also recommended) and for me it's between Canidae, Eagle Pack Holistic & Nature's Variety Prairie which also appear on the approved list. Just my opinion & it works for MY big babies.
About the lawsuit ... all I can say is that I don't trust the food industry & spend a looooot of time researching on ingredients ... whether it's dog or human food ... here's just one of the articles I have saved in my favorites ... http://www.naturalnews.com/z021929.html what do YOU think ?


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

I just finished reading "Food Dogs Die For" by Ann Martin. Its amazing all the research she's done! I would try any independent pet food store. They usually have the higher quality foods.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> I just mixed it up with their old Nutro food, hoping it works out for them


Hope it does too. But don't mix it to do a switch. Just do the switch cold turkey or you might end up with serious diarrhea!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Sophie's slave said:


> Sorry I'm coming in so late on this one!
> 
> Sophie eats Canidae and I buy it at Southern Agriculture in Tulsa. There are several locations, but the one at 71st and Sheridan is the biggest and best. It's a big ol' outing for Sophie when we go - the place is huge and has just about everything you could possibly need, including three aisles of woobies. AND its just a couple of miles from the 71st Street Restaurant Row and Woodland Hills Mall, so you could eat and shop for yourself, too!
> 
> Animal Health Supply here also sells Canidae as well as some other great foods.


 
Perfect!!!!! I was going to call the location in Eufala and see if they have it, but again, DH said we should just go to Tulsa and get a dinner out of the deal  When we go to Tulsa we usually do hang out around the 71st street and mall area. 



Ardeagold said:


> Hope it does too. But don't mix it to do a switch. Just do the switch cold turkey or you might end up with serious diarrhea!


Really? I thought switching was better to do gradually over 5-7 or so. Poor Dax already went through one switch and now I'm switching him again. He doesn't mind the ProPlan, but doesn't love it either. He's been doing OK on that for 3 weeks, so this switch isn't going to be too soon I hope. I was planning on mixing the last little bit of the ProPlan 50/50 and then straight Canidae - but now I'm wondering what's the best way to switch???

Tiffany


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

TiffanyK said:


> Really? I thought switching was better to do gradually over 5-7 or so. Poor Dax already went through one switch and now I'm switching him again. He doesn't mind the ProPlan, but doesn't love it either. He's been doing OK on that for 3 weeks, so this switch isn't going to be too soon I hope. I was planning on mixing the last little bit of the ProPlan 50/50 and then straight Canidae - but now I'm wondering what's the best way to switch???
> 
> Tiffany


Most every other dog food brand you would mix to switch, but for some reason it works well to change to Canidae without mixing. I've done it several times with my foster dogs with not problems at all.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> Most every other dog food brand you would mix to switch, but for some reason it works well to change to Canidae without mixing. I've done it several times with my foster dogs with not problems at all.


 
Perfect! Thank you. I'm almost out of Dax's puppy food anyway, so the timing is good for a change. Turns out that we have to go to OKC and pick my daughter up tomorrow, so I'll pick some up in OKC tomorrow....back to the map to find an OKC place to buy it 


Tiffany


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

TiffanyK said:


> Perfect! Thank you. I'm almost out of Dax's puppy food anyway, so the timing is good for a change. Turns out that we have to go to OKC and pick my daughter up tomorrow, so I'll pick some up in OKC tomorrow....back to the map to find an OKC place to buy it
> 
> 
> Tiffany


Somewhere I read ( from Ardeagold perhaps???) that the reason you can switch them all at once to the Canidae ALS is because it has several protein sources..... I rotate my crew around although my springer is doing alot better with the low phosphorous of the Eagle Pack Holistic duck. But the others rotate among Canidae, Wellness Core ( reduced fat), Eagle Pack holistic, and The Honest Kitchen. They also get canned tripe a couple times a week.... this has to be their stinkiest, favorite treat. 

BTW, remember to check the calorie content of your new Canidae complared to what you are feeding now. You'll probably end up feeding less.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Somewhere I read ( from Ardeagold perhaps???) that the reason you can switch them all at once to the Canidae ALS is because it has several protein sources..... I rotate my crew around although my springer is doing alot better with the low phosphorous of the Eagle Pack Holistic duck. But the others rotate among Canidae, Wellness Core ( reduced fat), Eagle Pack holistic, and The Honest Kitchen. They also get canned tripe a couple times a week.... this has to be their stinkiest, favorite treat.
> 
> BTW, remember to check the calorie content of your new Canidae complared to what you are feeding now. You'll probably end up feeding less.


 
LOL - crap, I'm so tired and lazy today since it's so dreary out and I hadn't even thought about the amount to feed them. THANK YOU for the reminder on that one and I'll figure up the calorie amounts they are getting now, so I'll know tomorrow how much Canidae to feed them. I'm excited about this switch! My oldest daughter says she thinks I am a dork and that she now feels I am feeding my dogs better than I feed her when she's home on the weekends - LOL.

Canned tripe? LOL - now that does sounds really stinky!!!!! Is that good for them or just a treat they love? (not implying it's not good for them, just interested to know if your giving it to them for a particular reason.)


Tiffany


----------



## Murphy1029 (Jan 8, 2008)

Is there a certain type of Canidae thats recommended for puppies?


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Murphy1029 said:


> Is there a certain type of Canidae thats recommended for puppies?


I was told Canidae All Life Stages. 
I would email them & ask !


----------



## Murphy1029 (Jan 8, 2008)

T&T said:


> I was told Canidae All Life Stages.
> I would email them & ask !


 
Thank you!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

TiffanyK said:


> LOL - crap, I'm so tired and lazy today since it's so dreary out and I hadn't even thought about the amount to feed them. THANK YOU for the reminder on that one and I'll figure up the calorie amounts they are getting now, so I'll know tomorrow how much Canidae to feed them. I'm excited about this switch! My oldest daughter says she thinks I am a dork and that she now feels I am feeding my dogs better than I feed her when she's home on the weekends - LOL.
> 
> Canned tripe? LOL - now that does sounds really stinky!!!!! Is that good for them or just a treat they love? (not implying it's not good for them, just interested to know if your giving it to them for a particular reason.)
> 
> ...


Tripe is actually supposed to be really good for them. I looked into getting fresh from some of the raw providers, but had no luck in anything close. So they get the Trippetts original tripe canned. Also, the Canidae ALS ( stands for all life stages) is great for pups and adults.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

T&T said:


> I was told Canidae All Life Stages.
> I would email them & ask !


 
That is my understanding as well - which I am excited about having all of my dogs eating the same food and hopefully, healthier for this choice too. I am NOT happy with Dax's coat since ProPlan - but I also understand he might be in a sort of gangly stage too. After switching to Canidae I might start reading up more on other supplments and all that folks are using to help their goldens coat look their best too. So many pictures of all these gorgeous goldens!!!! I am excited about doing everything I can to help mine look thier best and be as healthy as possible too.

Tiffany


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

We tried Canidae for a year or so and Penny gained 10 pounds. Be careful. Weigh your pooch before starting and then after a couple of months. Check the calories per serving. It's quite high.

Penny got switched back to her old food: Premium Edge lamb and rice.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Kirby is doing great on Canidae. We get it at a local, family owned, pet shop.


----------

